# Mini-MIMB...ers



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I just noticed that there have been lots of kids born this last little while. Was there a freak storm or power outage in Nov 2009?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

No D.... I think its somethin in the water:haha:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

My best friend's wife is also pregnant with a little boy due in November. AND my wife's good friend is pregnant with twin girls due next month! Must be something in the water!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Count back 9 months from now. Cold, rainy winter days there isn't much else to do.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

True....so true. That's why all my games are pre-season these days. It's just for fun, doesn't mean nothin...snip...snip !!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> Count back 9 months from now. Cold, rainy winter days there isn't much else to do.


So.....in other words....your quad is running at it's peak performance so what the heck may as well.....


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

monsterbrute750 said:


> True....so true. That's why all my games are pre-season these days. It's just for fun, doesn't mean nothin...snip...snip !!


Im with u


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

mine was new years eve !!!!! dang fire water


----------

